# smelly breath.



## Guest (Aug 10, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2003)

then you may need to brush his/her/your teeth :lol:


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Best thing to keep their teeth white, tartar free and healthy and their breath fresh is BRUSH THEIR TEETH and make sure they have CHEW TOYS. I buy the little leather bones, not only do they help with plaque, breath and all of that, but keeps him from cords, (which he has chewed through three before this little light went off in my head), and my slippers are now safe again too lol


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

What do you mean by leather bones? Are these rawhide?

Thanks,
Tiki's Mom


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Yes, raw hide. I stay away from the rawhide sticks as we had a problem with our other dog getting a poke in the mouth and we didn't know it. He ended up with bacteria forming, the skin grew over and had one bad infectiion from it. The vet said he didn't recommend the rawhide sticks and the bones were the better of the two. So be careful in choosing what you want your little baby chewing on. We never gave it a thought in the beginning. Now we do.


----------



## Bellezza1212 (May 29, 2003)

When we got Angel her breath wasn't bad. It smelled like it should (or how I imagined it should). Then it got really bad. Horrible! We brushed & brushed & the breath was still as bad. It went on for about a month or two. Now it's gone! We realized that during the bad breath time her teeth were loose & were falling little by little. So we've concluded that the horrible breath (seriously- it almost had us fainting) came from her teeth being loose. Did anyone else go through such a horrible event?- haha


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2003)

I have a dog called Muffie. She used to always have a rotten smell wafting from her mouth... so bad it smelt like puke! We went to the vet and found out she have some sort of stuff between her teeth. The answer was a toothbrush. Wayne would brush her teeth every night until they were white... next day they would be dirty again. Our dog doesn't eat a lot, but enough to make her breath go smelly. I suggest that u should do what Wayne and I did or ask your vet for advice. It took Wayne and I, two weeks. We went back to the vet and the lady, Jeanne, said she was fine. From then on we havent had any problems with Muffie's teeth. It worked for us.... probally for you.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

you should get a product called mrs greenies it helps with there breath also you should have there teeth checked, maxi never has bad breath but recently he lost 2 teeth (baby) and he started to get a bit of an odor i brush his teeth every day but itd idnt help he also had an ear infection
now that everything is cleared up his breath is fine
mrs greenies bones really help also


----------



## docnascar (Feb 24, 2004)

Maxismom,
Do they turn their hair green? Do they have aritificial colors in them?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

Yes, please let us know if you have/had any problems with the greenies. My breeder told me about them and I have purchased several for when I bring my puppy home. My breeder told me that she gives them to her dogs (and let me tell you her dogs are beautiful - no green on those puppies!) but she will notice that the dog poop will be green after they eat them. She also told me to get some Nylabone Carrot bones and Booda Velvet Bimples. She said that the greenies (she calls them Plaque Attacker Greenies) are great for teething puppies and it helps decrease the tartar buildup.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

I also forgot...my breeder told me that when I bring the puppy home start brushing her teeth to get her use to it. She recommended Four Paws Dental Kit for Dogs. I also found, but have not purchased, Four Paws Dental Liquid Tarter Remover - you add it to the dogs water - claims dogs cannot smell or taste it. Does anyone use?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I also give Tiki Greenies.....I will give him 1/2 of a small one after brushing or bath time as a reward. From day one he wouldn't let me brush his teeth without a fuss. My vet recommended Hills Prescription Diet; T/D small bites this product really keeps the teeth clean and tartar free! With this food, greenies and rawhide bones his teeth and gums are beautiful. In September he had his 1 year checkup..... The vet said his teeth were great, just keep up what we are doing.

Judi


----------

